# Unterschied i5 und i7 und eine andere Frage



## Flipmode (12. September 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe eine Frage was ist der unterschied(ausser der preis) beim i7 und i5  und was würdet ihr empfehlen zum kaufen für ne gaming kiste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen was am besten ist beim ram von der Latenz eher hoch oder eher nieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Flipmode aka Pein ^^


----------



## Asoriel (12. September 2009)

hab nur kurz Zeit, daher nur eine Erklärung zum Ram: Um so niedriger, um so schneller. Mit einer Formel lässt sich mit dieser Zahl die Zugriffszeit in Nanosekunden berechnen.


----------



## Klos1 (12. September 2009)

CoreI7 ist als Bloomfield und Lynnfield erhältlich. 

Bloomfield:

920, 940, 950, 965 Extreme und 975 Extreme.

Lynnfield:

750, 860, 870

Zu den Unterschieden:

Bloomfield:

Support von Triple-Channel. Das gleiche, wie Dual-Channel nur kann er, wie die Bezeichnung vermuten lässt, 3 Speicher gleichzeitig ansprechen.

Anbindung der Peripherie über QPI.

Unterstützt Hyperthreading. Zur Erklärung: Der Bloomfield hat 4 physikalische Kerne, jeder dieser Kerne kann einen virtuellen erzeugen, damit simuliert er quasi einen Octa-Core. Die Sache ist nur die, daß Hyperthreading auch einen zusätzlichen Verwaltungsaufwand für das Betriebsystem darstellt. Programme, die davon profitieren, als Programme, die 8 Threads unterstützen, laufen sehr, sehr viel schneller. Wenn ein Programm nicht damit skaliert, dann kostet dir Hyperthreading sogar Performance. Denn da ist ja wie gesagt noch der zusätzliche Verwaltungsaufwand, dem kein Mehrnutzen gegenüber steht.

Lynnfield CoreI7:

Unterstützt nur noch Dual-Channel, genauso wie Penryn.

Anbindung der Peripherie über Direct-Media-Interconnect, kurz DMI. Auch bei Penryn hatte es bereits die Northbridge mit der Southbridge verbunden.
Die Bandbreite ist geringer, als beim QPI, spielt aber für dich absolut keine Rolle. Bandbreite ist es so oder so genug. Auch die zusätzliche Bandbreite durch Triple-Channel spielt für dich keine Rolle. Eine 10 spurige Autobahn bringt dir erst Geschwindigkeitsvorteile, wenn 5 Spuren zu wenig sind. Reichen die 5 noch völlig aus, dann sind die 10 zwar eine gute Rückversicherung, haben im Moment aber keinen Nutzen. So kannst du dir es vorstellen.

Der Lynnfield CoreI7 unterstützt auch Hyperthreading, wie der CoreI7 Bloomfield. Kann man im Bios auch deaktivieren.

Außerdem hat der Lynnfield den PCI-Express-Controller nun in der CPU. Er ist nicht mehr in der Northbridge. Der ganze Chipsatz hat sich geändert. Northbridge und Southbridge gibt es nicht mehr, sie sind miteinander verschmolzen. Heraus kam Ibex-Peak. Wenn du also für den Lynnfield ein SLI-System planst, dann ist nicht mehr das Mainboard der entscheidende Faktor. Der Controller sitzt in der CPU und unterstützt eine Anbindung von einmal 16 Lanes und einmal 8 Lanes PCI-Express. Du kannst aber nicht SLI mit zweimal 16 Lanes fahren. 

Was aber völlig ega ist. Sie Beispielt Autobahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum CoreI5 Lynnfield:

Ist eigentlich wie der CoreI7 Lynnfield, aber hat kein Hyperthreading. Brauchst du zum zocken auch nicht. Bei den meisten Spielen kostet es nur Performance, als das es etwas bringt. GTAVI gehört zu den wenigen Spielen, wo es etwas zu bringen scheint.

Allgemein zu den Lynnfields:

Sie sind sehr, sehr sparsam und haben einen verbesserten Turbomodus. Beim CoreI7 Bloomfield war der noch für den Hugo. Jetzt ist er aber mehr als gelungen. Bereits der CoreI5 mit 2,66 Ghz taktet sich selbstständig bis 3,2 Ghz hoch, wenn er merkt, daß seine Kerne nicht ausgelastet sind. Tolles Feature!

Soviel mal grob zum Überblick. Jetzt mach ich mir ne Suppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für dich zum zocken reicht der CoreI5 völlig. Allerhöchstens ein CoreI7 860, ist aber an sich schon unnötig. Der 750er rockt bereits. Aber er braucht ne schnelle Graka. GTX285 sollte schon sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und der Rest ist überall gleich. Gleiche Befehlssätze, gleiches Cache-Design, nativer Quad...bla, bla, bla


----------

